# Trash the Dress!



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 3, 2007)

anyone done a dress trashing yet?  from what I have read it is the new hotness sweeping the country.


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 4, 2007)

What is dress trashing?? I am an American living in Okinawa so I am unaware of the trends in the states.


----------



## craig (Jul 4, 2007)

Could you be more specific?

Love And Bass


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a new bridal portrait trend. Pictures are typically taken a couple weeks after the wedding and in many cases, the dress is cleaner than it was after the reception. It's not about destructing the dress as it may sound but rather getting on the ground, in the water, or something without worrying about how the dress is going to look afterwards. 

http://trashthedress.wordpress.com/

I can't wait to find a bride to do a session with me.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 4, 2007)

> I can't wait to find a bride to do a session with me.


Me too.


----------



## holga girl (Jul 4, 2007)

my sister just got married, and when she gets back we are going to do one. her friend who was married last year is going to do it as well. i am very excited about it. i am going to use my d2oo as well as my toy cameras. when i get pics i will post.


----------



## droyz2000 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am pretty sure that I just conviced my bride to be to get it done.


----------



## burtharrris (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's a husband/wife photography team's blog entry on a trash the dress session they did in an underground water cave: http://www.flashflavor.com/?p=14 It's pretty extreme, I don't imagine every one is as far-out as this. Added bonus, it's a pretty cool lighting tutorial in itself.

Here's a video documentary of how they did it:
http://www.delsolphotography.com/ttd/ttd1/


----------



## craig (Jul 5, 2007)

Whoa! Thanks for the links. Some very creative photography.

Love & Bass


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 5, 2007)

I soo need to find a bride to let me do this!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 5, 2007)

There was someone else on this forum who did sort of a trash the dress type of photoshoot and he said that his models had just bought their dresses for about $20 each.  
If you can't find a bride who is ready to do it, you could find a model and do it with a thrift store dress and then have examples to show.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 6, 2007)

That looks like fun! I normally can't stand weddings in general, but this looks like it has potential for some really great photos.


----------



## niccig (Jul 9, 2007)

I sooo want to do this also!  One of my upcoming brides is into the idea, but her wedding's in March, so it'll be a while :-(  TTD is so cool, I'm thinking about trashing mine.


----------



## theusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty cool idea in general, not just wedding dresses.
http://letsgettrashed.com/

Some good stuff on there, which is linked off the first link.


----------



## niccig (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think the same group of photographers sort of "started" the TTD and letsgettrashed sites.


----------



## zendianah (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm doing a session in August. I will post pictures then.  Dont know if they will be any good... But who we'll see...


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 23, 2007)

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=106789

I am setting one up. Trying to make it into an Event for all the locals to have fun.


----------



## usayit (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen a few of these threads... and man does it sound like fun!


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 23, 2007)

It is turning into a BIG HIT event here. I went to the local thrift store yesterday to see and photo the gowns I will supply to first takers and asked the lady about price for them all.  I was floored when she said "OMG are you the one who is doing the Dress Trashing thing" "that sounds sooooooo cool"  can I bring my little girl she will LOVE getting dirty after getting all Dressed up.  So far I have two models and Three photographers ( One a pro) and a make up /beautician signed on for the shoot. One photog will do Black n White film only.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 23, 2007)

Questions I have been getting
#1 Age requirement. Can my little girl be there as like a flower girl.
#2 Can my 17 year old do this? Some with a picture of the knock Dead Gorgeous 17 yr old.
My answer was yes but parental consent required and that I preferred the parent to be there, What is your take on this and should I require a release be signed.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 23, 2007)

Dead Eye, are you shooting these for free?  Definitely get a release!  Actually get one either way  Post your pictures too so we can see!


----------



## princessa (Jul 23, 2007)

OMW! I want to do a shoot like that soooooooooooo bad LOL! Just dont know anyone who will actually trash their dress LOL!!!


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes its free and I am even supplying the dress for a few of them and a make up artist for touching up. It started out as just wanted to do this mock shoot, something small but it seems to become an event in the planning. I will have to play it out to see were it goes.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 30, 2007)

Going to do a mini shoot this afternoon if the wind and light are good enough. This is a homemade fog chiller . Im trying to get a blanket of fog for effect.


----------



## Christina (Jul 30, 2007)

i wanna trash mine after i get married in dec. but i think my mother would have a heart attack, sounds like a fun idea and interesting photographs.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 3, 2007)

I found a really nice location, its a horse ranch with lots of nice possibilities. There are stables with chandeliers for lighting and a hay loft. A creek with a small wood dock . Lots of Thorough Breads and a family farm type grave yard and a really cool looking old well. 
The well is hand dug built from local stone collected from around the farm toped with a roof and complete with pointed bottom bucket to plunge the water. The owner asked me to get a spiritual themed picture of the graveyard as she is told that at the turn of the century (early 1800,s) it was a home for wayward women and this is why the graveyard is filled with headstones for girls about 19 year old . And the one I read was 1806.
We did a little test shoot on July 30 ( Full Moon night by the way) to see what the location would be like ( fog machine and light) well the fog chiller idea was a bust as the blanket of fog drifted away from the grave yard no matter where we put it. If you put it on the East side it would drift east. West would go west and so on. So I said forget the chiller just blow some fog into the stones so I can get in a few shots. Well were is what I got and its a bit freaky. Is it just fog or ??


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 6, 2007)

I've put a post up on my local forum looking for willing partcipants to do this, this sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 6, 2007)

Update: I'm actually doing a shoot tonight at a beach here in newfoundland, and a few shots out on cape spear, which is all wind, waves, grass, rocks and really old army barracks that run underground. 

I'm pretty excited about this  I've had six girls wanting to trash their prom dresses so far!


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 6, 2007)

Yep Im flooded with people wanting to join in ..  The owner of the location is very excited as it will bring exposure to her horse farm. The make up artist is exctied that her work might make it to a magazine. Its getting bigger all the time.  I pray that conditions are good on August 19 and we capture awesome images. There looks to be about 10 models and 5 photogs so far.


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 6, 2007)

Did my first shoot tonight, was pretty great. Few pics up on flickr.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 6, 2007)

Great Job !!  I like #2 best.  May I post a link to your flicker sight in my local forum?

TIA


----------



## emswazzu (Aug 11, 2007)

Friend of mine that's a photog just went to a thing in AC that this bit was featured...there was press about it...

About it in her blog:
http://www.cherylspelts.com/blog/2007/07/trashing-dress-in-atlantic-city.html
http://www.cherylspelts.com/blog/2007/07/under-pier.html

Press: 
The local Atlantic City paper's take on the event...
http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/top_story/story/7490596p-7386114c.html


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## littlesandra (Aug 21, 2007)

DeadEye said:


> Great Job !! I like #2 best. May I post a link to your flicker sight in my local forum?
> 
> TIA


 

if you're referring to me, sure


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you Sandra.  Man Im having a BAD day.  Lost 37 exposures from the graveyard scene.  My dumb azz let CVS photo develop the Illford. They used wrong chemicals or something now they are all gone.


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 21, 2007)

hey! It's newfoundland, not norway! haha.

that's horrible about the pics! make them give you free pictures for years!


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 22, 2007)

littlesandra said:


> hey! It's newfoundland, not norway! haha.
> 
> that's horrible about the pics! make them give you free pictures for years!


 
  OOOps ..Newfoundland                                                                                Hvp... on somd really liked the one shot you did. He is an accomplished and published landscape photog.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 29, 2007)

1.


----------

